# St. Augustine Grass



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been trying to get my St Augustine grass (Raeligh) to grow like it should for several years now. I have even gone so far as to re-sod the whole yard with new grass 3 years ago but I have to fight to keep most of it alive. I do have 4 large live oak trees in the yard, but keep them trimmed up so plenty of sunshine gets through to it.
I don't have grub worms or chinch bugs, so I have about exhausted my limited knowledge. I have come to the conclusion that I need to send a soil sample to Texas A&M and see if they can tell me what my soil is lacking.
Do any of you fine folks have the address for the department that I need to send it to and the information that I need to send along with a sample to them?
Thanks for the help.

Tinman


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*TAMU soil testing*

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/webpages/forms.html

Presumably you would use the urban form.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

What type of St Augustine grass did you lay. Palmetto St Augustine is very good in shaded areas. Are the root systems on those Oak trees shallow? Is your soil real hard and clay like? If Your soil is very hard airating and applying some gypsum may help the soil. Good luck. you will get some help on this site.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

I have seen a quickie soil test kit at Lowes. Don't know if you have one in your area....:slimer:

I have a fight between the St. Augustine & the centipede grass - and the centipede is winning. Anyone know how to keep the StAug in the lead?


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Soil*



rvj said:


> What type of St Augustine grass did you lay. Palmetto St Augustine is very good in shaded areas. Are the root systems on those Oak trees shallow? Is your soil real hard and clay like? If Your soil is very hard airating and applying some gypsum may help the soil. Good luck. you will get some help on this site.


First, thanks for your answer.
The grass is Realigh St Augustine, the live oaks are 40 years old and have a pretty deep root system. The soil is hard black gumbo clay. It swells up when it is wet and cracks open 2 days later. I lost a good bird dog in one of those cracks in the back yard a couple of years ago!

Tinman


----------



## SST Angler (Dec 2, 2008)

Take one of those Miracle Grow containers that attach to your water hose and empty it out. Refil it with some Epson Salt, Lemon Amonia and 1 can of Beer. Attach it to your hose and spray your yard all over with it and your neighbors will be beating down your door to get your yard secret...I used to own my own Tropical Lanscaping Business and I gauranteed a Plush Dark Green Yard with St Agustine Grass or your money back. If you don't trust what Im saying then spray a small sunny section in your backyard and see the results after 2 weeks. By the way, they sell Epson Salt in the gardening section at your local home gardening store.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

tinman said:


> First, thanks for your answer.
> The grass is Realigh St Augustine, the live oaks are 40 years old and have a pretty deep root system. The soil is hard black gumbo clay. It swells up when it is wet and cracks open 2 days later. I lost a good bird dog in one of those cracks in the back yard a couple of years ago!
> 
> Tinman


 You may have to rent an aerator for your lawn, then get some bank sand from your local dirt yard and spread evenly in your yard. Then water it regularly. I would tell you to really run that aerator across your yard a few good times, use the heavy weights on the aerator to get good deep holes. Good luck.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

SST Angler said:


> Take one of those Miracle Grow containers that attach to your water hose and empty it out. Refil it with some Epson Salt, Lemon Amonia and 1 can of Beer. Attach it to your hose and spray your yard all over with it and your neighbors will be beating down your door to get your yard secret...I used to own my own Tropical Lanscaping Business and I gauranteed a Plush Dark Green Yard with St Agustine Grass or your money back. If you don't trust what Im saying then spray a small sunny section in your backyard and see the results after 2 weeks. By the way, they sell Epson Salt in the gardening section at your local home gardening store.


Seriously?


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

When you replanted, did you replant with Raleigh? From what I saw years ago, Raleigh was the most susceptible to "take-all" patch. This is similar to brown patch, but will cover an entire yard instead of the distinct circles caused by brown patch. From what I remember , Floritam is supposed to be somewhat resistant to Take-all patch.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I think if you have gumbo soil, then you need to improve it. One of the best ways to improve soil is to add compost. I would buy some of the 2-year leaf mold compost from Nature's Way Resources and spread it in your yard. It is also a treatment for lawn diseases. Read the last couple of paragraphs of this article.

http://www.ktrh.com/pages/gardenline-takeallpatch.html

Tate


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Im going with you have a soil problem!



SST Angler said:


> Take one of those Miracle Grow containers that attach to your water hose and empty it out. Refil it with some Epson Salt, Lemon Amonia and 1 can of Beer. Attach it to your hose and spray your yard all over with it and your neighbors will be beating down your door to get your yard secret...I used to own my own Tropical Lanscaping Business and I gauranteed a Plush Dark Green Yard with St Agustine Grass or your money back. If you don't trust what Im saying then spray a small sunny section in your backyard and see the results after 2 weeks. By the way, they sell Epson Salt in the gardening section at your local home gardening store.


Im gonna try this sst.......and if it dont work you will owe me some beers......


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Im gonna try this sst.......and if it dont work you will owe me some beers......[/QUOTE]

I tried it yesterday.......we will see what happens?


----------



## redchaser (Sep 30, 2004)

If you have access to Austin term "dillo dirt" the sewer sludge that the city wastewater departments make that you can get at a landscape supply store. take your sqare footage of your yard multipy by .25 "quarter inch" and then divide by 27 that will give you how much you need. Rake it in and watch it grow. You will not need to fertilize and it will also take care of any fungus or disease. Be warned you will have to mow alot and water because it is hot! raise deck of mower to 2.5 or higher.


----------

